# Investor or trader: overseas shares for tax purposes?



## wotda (3 February 2013)

Before asking my account, just like to find out from people trading in overseas shares in offshore brokers such as IB. When it comes to tax time does the ATO's take into account these overseas activity when determining if you are an investor or trader?

I have contacted the ato about this question, however the person who I spoke to wasn't sure either and will reply back to confirm an definitive answer.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 February 2013)

*Re: investor or trader overseas shares for tax purposes*

I very much doubt that you can be considered a trader with your foreign income and an investor with your Australian income...would of thought its one or the other, besides the tax system in Australia is based on self assessment so what ever you think you are that's what you are, until the ATO tells you different.


----------

